# Fiat Doblo change engine oil warning message



## Mick J (25 Jun 2014)

Hi this is my first post, hope I've used the right section
What triggers this message, I changed the oil some months ago but this message keeps coming up in yellow for a few seconds then goes out. I've had the service light reset by the local garage but still get the same messagemj


----------



## MickCheese (25 Jun 2014)

I think you will find only a dealer can turn the oil change message off.

Mick


----------



## kostello (25 Jun 2014)

There is normally a convoluted way to do this by turning on the ignition while fiddling with some buttons simultaneously...

There is probably a fiat forum with the proper answer


----------



## smoggy49 (25 Jun 2014)

Yep when I had a C4 I think it was hold down the odometer button and then switch on the ignition to reset the warning lights . The garage talked me through it when my "Service due" light came on just after a service, it had been activated by low battery in the key fob???? changed the battery all was ok.


----------



## ballibeg2 (25 Jun 2014)

To get the "change oil" light to turn off, you turn the ignition to the on position (the position right before you start the engine), and mash the accelerator three times. The engine should not be running during the process. The next time you start it, the "change oil" light will come on with the rest of the dummie lights and go off with them as well.

Get the pedal right down and fully up on each stroke.

Works with a lot of models.


----------

